# Sterile dial fans?



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Personally I'm not at all a sterile dial fan, but I've got one I love and wouldn't have any other way. It's too much of a copy to have any branding to be respectable as far as I'm concerned.

Anyway, here's mine.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The only watches with "sterile" dials as you call them are either forgeries or mods (modified watches). I don't like forgeries, and I can't say that I like mods either. 

You're not gonna find respectable watches with a completely "sterile" dial...


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

gimli said:


> The only watches with "sterile" dials as you call them are either forgeries or mods (modified watches). I don't like forgeries, and I can't say that I like mods either.
> 
> You're not gonna find respectable watches with a completely "sterile" dial...


 You have a very different understanding of the term forgery than I do.

So I take it that if the above picture watch actually had its own individual label and branding that it would be less of a forgery to you?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

From a light hearted point of view @gimli If you ever come upon any of these, ill accept them via the "pay it forward" thread.  :yes:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

gimli said:


> The only watches with "sterile" dials as you call them are either forgeries or mods (modified watches). I don't like forgeries, and I can't say that I like mods either.
> 
> You're not gonna find respectable watches with a completely "sterile" dial...


 I'm not sure that I'd agree, both Laco and Stowa produce modern fliegers with sterile dials and I think they look better for it. If you start putting too much writing on a dial like this it would be difficult to read.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I would agree to a certain extent that there are sterile dialed watches designed to deceive. I'll bet there are more fake Panerai 3646's out there than originals.










I don't mind a sterile dial. In this world where brand image seems to becoming ever more "important" an "anti watch" is a breath of fresh air. If Rolex were to offer three grand off a Daytona with an unbranded sterile dial I wonder what the take up would be.? Then again, their marketing department would be at work to make it the most desirable Rolex ever. :laughing2dw:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Those pilot type vintage watches and their reissues are indeed an exception. I forgot about those. :notworthy:

I didn't want it to sound like that but, usually, watches with nothing on the dial are some sort of a borderline/wannabe homage but they're keeping it "clean" for reasons that may not be ethical or moral such as fooling people into buying a watch, having the watch pass as some sort of a legit when in fact it might actually look 100% identical to the real one, etc.

Why would any company not put branding elements on the dial... ? Even the cheap ones do that.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

gimli said:


> Why would any company not put branding elements on the dial... ? Even the cheap ones do that.


 And sometimes companies just put their name on too many times... :biggrin:


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Not a fan of plain dials personally.

I had a thread a while back to see how much people thought the dial logo affected their appreciation of a watch - most were completely not fussed but I think for me, I like to see the DNA of the brand/manufacturer and a little iconography that tells some kind of story about the concept. It's part of the appeal.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Neither of these are forgeries,


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

i have a couple of sterile dialed watches that i do like,probably the fave is the seiko 5 dagz one.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Not a fan of the sterile dial myself - not sure why but they just look too, well, sterile!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

We all have different views about things*, personally I don`t mind sterile dials, as long as it suits the particular watch, & will never try to hide the origins of any that I own...

*Parnis `Radiomir`Seagull cal.3600 17 Jewels.*










* apparently some people actually dislike Seiko 200 Monsters - hard to believe I know, but true!!







:laugh:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Biker said:


>


 I like that but can imagine the problem for staff in say Goldsmiths as they would have to go out to the window every time a customer wanted to have a closer look at a watch. Maybe just the brand on the dial would help a bit although I suppose they could have some sign to help.

Out of interest - what is it apart from looking good? That is perhaps another issue with a sterile dial - if I wanted to buy one I would have to ask for more information rather than just do a search on the brand site.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

gimli said:


> Those pilot type vintage watches and their reissues are indeed an exception. I forgot about those. :notworthy:
> 
> I didn't want it to sound like that but, usually, watches with nothing on the dial are some sort of a borderline/wannabe homage but they're keeping it "clean" for reasons that may not be ethical or moral such as fooling people into buying a watch, having the watch pass as some sort of a legit when in fact it might actually look 100% identical to the real one, etc.
> 
> Why would any company not put branding elements on the dial... ? Even the cheap ones do that.


 Timefactors Precista PRS20 and the Italian have sterile dials, Steinhart divers have lots of text on the dial both are homage watches what's the difference?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ZenArcade said:


> Timefactors Precista PRS20 and the Italian have sterile dials, Steinhart divers have lots of text on the dial both are homage watches what's the difference?


 For these options, I would say taste, and that is no criticism of either.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> For these options, I would say taste, and that is no criticism of either.


 I agree, while I am not keen on some of the Steinhart line others that are homage to long discontinued watches that come at a premium now are no different to Timefactors watches that are based on the same principle. What I don't understand is how one with a sterile dial could mean something else?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

ZenArcade said:


> What I don't understand is how one with a sterile dial could mean something else?


 It only means something to those who want it to do so. :hmmm9uh:

I'd be more than happy to own and wear either of these. (pic off the net).


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

richy176 said:


> Out of interest - what is it apart from looking good? That is perhaps another issue with a sterile dial - if I wanted to buy one I would have to ask for more information rather than just do a search on the brand site.


 Parnis, bought from th'bay for not too much money. Well impressed with the build quality, even has screw links on the strap..


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

A lot of fuss about NOTHING


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

gimli said:


> Those pilot type vintage watches and their reissues are indeed an exception. I forgot about those. :notworthy:
> 
> I didn't want it to sound like that but, usually, watches with nothing on the dial are some sort of a borderline/wannabe homage but they're keeping it "clean" for reasons that may not be ethical or moral such as fooling people into buying a watch, having the watch pass as some sort of a legit when in fact it might actually look 100% identical to the real one, etc.
> 
> Why would any company not put branding elements on the dial... ? Even the cheap ones do that.


 To keep things clean. Some folk prefer it that way.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I would quite like one of these....










On one of these....










To look similar to this.....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Well I would quite like one of these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Must admit I quite like sterile dials. There's something attractive in wearing a watch that has no obvious branding. It also makes it easier to sneak new ones into the house.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

I fancied a modded watch and a sterile dial appealed to me.

I was pleased with the results...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

forgot i have this, been wearing the seiko so much ...










just popped it back onto the williams deployant from the bracelet , prolly on now for the weekend ... Speedbird 3 for the noobs :yes:


----------

